# Hello - anybody there?



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

Logged on at 15.15 hrs, UK time, and I'm the only person on the forum! Never seen that before.
Sniffle ... I'm lonely ..... sniffle .........


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm here old boy, or the pub to be exact, what you having?


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2013)

I should be here Terry, insomniacs never leave........just checked, still here.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Fancy a pint Geo then?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

What?!! Jan's offering to buy a round?!!
Hurry up lads, before he changes his mind!
I'll have a 'Black Sheep', the stuff that made you wobbly when you were at my place!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Right old boy, three Black Sheep it is then....

'You think that Geo can handle proper beer?'


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 6, 2013)

I popped in two or three hours ago and saw you on Terry. No one else on then though.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi Glenn!
Hmm. Geo has a sore foot and is taking meds. Better not give him real ale then ...... more for us then too !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2013)

Been on and off here this morning, seems quiet, but not deserted.

Wait, what?? Jan's offering a round? Wasn't the end of the world supposed to be this time *last year??*


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Fancy a pint Geo then?



Okay, some math from the old drinkin' days....4 beer to P.G., beer at the airport. 2 beer flight to Vancouver. 3 hour lay over, 6 beer(remember when you could board a flight royally hammered?) When I flew to England in '77 it was with Wardair, free beer, 9 hour flight, say no more, say no more!!! That got me into London at 0700GMT. Intercity 125 to Edinburgh(sat 1 car from the bar-car, 3 beer)....and sleep. Call you in the morning Jan.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2013)

_"...just nod if you can hear me"._


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Right old boy, three Black Sheep it is then....
> 
> 'You think that Geo can handle proper beer?'



Dem's fightin' words! We Canucks have some pretty good stuff here. If you ever drag your sorry a$$ over here (or is t too cold for you?) maybe you can see for yourself! 

Terry, thanks for pulling anchor watch for us.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 6, 2013)

Terry, I would assume that you are 15:00 GMT (zulu) here in this colony that would be minus 6 hours now that we are back to CST so 09:00 hours...so just woke up, having my first cup of coffee


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2013)

Cannot log in during my son's birthday party. He would not like that (he reached the mature age of 5  )

Also we got some high water again, it's been a bit exiting here again. But all is well and we still have dry feed, unlike some others in this little town.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 6, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> Dem's fightin' words! We Canucks have some pretty good stuff here. If you ever drag your sorry a$$ over here (or is t too cold for you?) maybe you can see for yourself!
> 
> Terry, thanks for pulling anchor watch for us.



I'm old enough to remember 14% Calgary Stock Ale.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2013)

Hang in there Terry. The crazies will be a long soon.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

I think someone has locked the door to the forum - I can't get out.
Ah, well. Better have another beer then ...................


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Another beer, some Black Russians, Blackbeards....tequila anyone?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I think someone has locked the door to the forum - I can't get out.
> Ah, well. Better have another beer then ...................



That's how these asylums work, they let in, but your not getting out.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 6, 2013)

Crazy number 1, checking in!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 6, 2013)

Sounds like I just stepped in an old Eagles song "You can check out any time you like but you can never leave....."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2013)

On a dark, windswept runway, cool wind in my hair, warm smell of oil coolers .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Overalls drenched in aviation fuel....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2013)

Up ahead in the distance, I see a shimmering Chance Light .........
Hey, this could catch on - maybe we can re-write the whole song around avaition .... the whole album even !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heeelllloooooo!!??

Anyone here that I can annoy?

Heeelllloooooo!!??

Where's everybody!?

Its just me here..!

Oh well, might just as well raid the bar then....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2013)

Loneliness in Glasgow...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 23, 2013)

This is getting contagious, its 10:44pm Aussie time and only three other folks is awake.

Now if you was all a'wating Father Christmas, I could understand it………………..but hey that's tomorrow night.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2013)

Was the soul member on the forum earlier....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm here... hello... Santa?


----------



## muscogeemike (Dec 24, 2013)

There is a 25 year old woman on another site who wants a vet to "internet adopt" her, maybe you should give her a try?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2013)

Is she spayed?


Jan, you buying?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2013)

Heck, the average woman is a pain in real life, I don't want an internet crazy pecking my head too!
And guess who fell asleep, and missed going out to the pub on Christmas eve. It's now 02.10 hours, I'm wide awake, but too stiff do any modelling, and I didn't get out to do any shopping yesterday either.
Boy, am I p*ssed off !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2013)

Damn Terry...you must have been tired man...to miss such an important event...the pub I mean...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep. My own fault really - I'd been up for around 38 hours, so decided to have a short kip, just to 'refresh myself' for the evenings proceedings. The alarm went off at 16.00 hrs, I switched it off and, next thing I knew, it was 23.00 hrs!
And now my sleep pattern is totally b*gg*red!!
And Santa has bogged off to some other part of the World too !!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2013)

Woah! Somebody just dropped some Airfix Wildcat models down the fireplace. Terry, these yours?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2013)

**** Off! Wil.... those things indeed. And on Christmas day!
And Santa is a fat t***, who parks his sleigh on my roof whilst he goes off on his local deliveries, but never leaves me anything, not even a parking fee!
I'm gonna make a big 'No Parking' sign for next year !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2013)

As in 'park somewhere else, you fat b*st*rd!'...?
I know the feeling old boy, my sleep pattern is totally f*cked up as well....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> As in 'park somewhere else, you fat b*st*rd!'...?
> I know the feeling old boy, my sleep pattern is totally f*cked up as well....



Yeah, well night-time lasts 6 months there, right?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, so I had a look at who all was online just now: there were 0 guests and no members online (besides myself).

Now that's just creepy...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 27, 2013)

Geez man, it's bad enough in real life when people clear out of a room when you enter, but when it starts happening on the net...!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> Geez man, it's bad enough in real life when people clear out of a room when you enter, but when it starts happening on the net...!


Yeah, I have that effect on people...

The upside to that is reduced waiting times when I go shopping or to the post office


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 27, 2013)

Man, I've never seen 0 guests, that is creepy


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2013)

I think the option doesn't work properly. I have noticed many times I was on line here the only one. But when hit the refresh button of the net browser it appeared there were others too.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 27, 2013)

Owing to my constant sleeplessness(That's a real word?) I see it all the time. When I'm all alone here, I move everyone's Siggie one millimeter to the right.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2013)

Maybe we should stop eating beans with our bacon .........................

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2013)

Oops....sorry...my bad...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 28, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Maybe we should stop eating beans with our bacon .........................


And here's why:

Why Astronauts Don't Eat Beans

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 31, 2013)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 1, 2014)

Wurger said:


> I think the option doesn't work properly. I have noticed many times I was on line here the only one. But when hit the refresh button of the net browser it appeared there were others too.


Yep. The "Who's Online" link shows 7 members and 0 guests but the " Currently Active Users" link on the main page shows 7 members and 164 guests at the moment.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2014)

07:57, me and 247 guests!
Did everybody escape and not telling me??


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes - we're all down the pub!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2014)

D*mmit!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Yes - we're all down the pub!



That's just logical, dunno why you didn't figure that out Jan....

Just remember when you leave turn the lights out...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2014)

*flick*


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok, who's round is it?

08:07, me and 106 guests....

I'll have Blackbeard thanks.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry old chap, it's too early for booze. We don't open until 08.15.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bugger off.....I'll help myself then!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey! Who was in my wine cabinet and stole the box of Shiraz????


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2014)

Box? Oh, how common !
But it does save b*gg*ring about with corkscrews four of five times!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, don't look at me, I don't drink wine...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2014)

If one were so inclined, one could take the bag out of the box and use it as a make-shift Bota Bag...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2014)

Just me and 111 ET's, time to create a mess!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 24, 2014)

Just checked "Who's Online". 7 Members and 0 guests. Can't remember ever seeing 0 guests. Wonder what's up with that. Maybe it a belated Ragnarok


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 24, 2014)

Something is going on. It took forever for my page to reload.

Geo


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 25, 2014)

Had the same problem myself on a number of occasions, but figure it's just a server problem on route.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Currently Active Users*
There are currently 157 users online. 11 members and 146 guests
Most users ever online was 24,892, 10-13-2013 at 01:35 PM.
Lucky13


Hmmmmm......where's the other 10??


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2014)

They're behind you ...............


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2014)

Think that the system need to back to school, not long after, we were 3 but it showed as being 10?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2014)

Currently Active Users
There are currently 141 users online. 2 members and 139 guests
Most users ever online was 24,892, 10-13-2013 at 01:35 PM.
Lucky13

Only me showing though....


----------

